# 30V V6 Cam Locking tool #3391



## RRSB_1971 (Dec 8, 2009)

Any body have a Cam Locking tool that they can measure & post the spec's on.

I find it hard to believe the prices they want for one.

total Length
thickness
distance between the holes


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll sell u one


----------



## 01 Avant (Nov 6, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

$80 shipped in lower 48


----------



## shawnkerr_1988 (May 2, 2012)

i am looking for the same tool to buy or rent.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I do have two


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Can rent the whole tool kit online*

I just did my belt and bought the complete belt(kit) at Blauparts.com. I also rented the complete kit fo rbelt install from them for $38. Figure it is used maybe twice in 10 years.


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

*Rental Kit*

I thought I just posted a reply, but I guess not.
I did my belt 2 weeks ago and bought the complete timing belt kit and rented the complete tool kit from Blauparts.com.
Tools were $38/week. Worked out well.


----------

